# Mission: Impossible 7 & 8 - Stunts noch gefährlicher als im Vorgänger



## Icetii (12. Februar 2020)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Mission: Impossible 7 & 8 - Stunts noch gefährlicher als im Vorgänger* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Mission: Impossible 7 & 8 - Stunts noch gefährlicher als im Vorgänger*


----------



## EddWald (13. Februar 2020)

* Was besseres fällt mir zu diesem Genie Streich der Hollywood Filme Schmiede nicht mehr ein.  Wahrscheinlich bekommt der immer wieder neu verwurstete Mist sogar noch´n Oscar. Ich sagts immer wieder. Film ist tot. R.I.P Es lebe...na was denn??


----------



## McDrake (13. Februar 2020)

Fand/finde die Kinoserie sehr gelungen und wurde bisher immer gut unterhalten.
Ist sich seiner, manchmal ein wenig übertriebenen, Action treu geblieben und hat keine Evolution wie Bond durchgemacht.


----------



## Worrel (13. Februar 2020)

Also wenn die Stunts trotz technischer Entwicklungen und den fortschreitenden Möglichkeiten der CGI gefährlicher werden, dann macht irgendwer seinen Job nicht richtig.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Februar 2020)

Worrel schrieb:


> Also wenn die Stunts trotz technischer Entwicklungen und den fortschreitenden Möglichkeiten der CGI gefährlicher werden, dann macht irgendwer seinen Job nicht richtig.


Naja, es ist nicht immer leicht die CGI-Unterstützung so einzusetzen dass keine "Künstlichkeit" der Szene entsteht. Gerade bei Filmen die um einen möglichst realistischen Look bemüht sind versucht man immer im Rahmen der Möglichkeiten Hand-Made-Action zu präsentieren.

Aber Tom Cruise ist ja ein Fall für sich was Stunts betrifft. Und der WILL ja im Grunde eine extreme Stunt-Steigerung nach der anderen. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gast1664917803 (13. Februar 2020)

Die Filme sind solides Popcornkino, nicht mehr nicht weniger.
Tom Cruise wiederum ist ein klassischer Adrenalinjunkie...wozu gehörig Geld in der Freizeit für seinen "Schuß" ausgeben, wenn man ihn im Job bekommen kann und quasi dafür auch noch bezahlt wird.


----------



## Worrel (13. Februar 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Naja, es ist nicht immer leicht die CGI-Unterstützung so einzusetzen dass keine "Künstlichkeit" der Szene entsteht. Gerade bei Filmen die um einen möglichst realistischen Look bemüht sind versucht man immer im Rahmen der Möglichkeiten Hand-Made-Action zu präsentieren.



Ähm ... wir haben nicht mehr 2004 (das Jahr in dem die Agent Smith vs Neo Klopperei im Hinterhof qualitativ eher durchschnittlich als "realistisch" durchging), sondern 15 Jahre später.
Wo auf den finanziellen Niveau von _MI _inzwischen eine ganz andere Qualität möglich ist. 

Siehe zB die ganzen CGI Shots in _Infinity War/Endgame _oder selbst die in dem schon 10 Jahre alten _Avatar_ - mir  fällt da keine einzige Szene ein, die "künstlich" gewirkt hat (von den Settings "Riesenschlumpf-Indianer" bzw "Menschen und Aliens mit Superkräften" mal abgesehen. )

OK, eins doch: Iron Mans Kopf. Der wirkt in einigen Szenen, in denen man Iron Man in Rüstung, aber mit geöffnetem Visier sieht, zu groß/eingequetscht. Das ist aber dem unrealistischen Grundkonzept zu verdanken, daß Iron Mans Kopf mit oder ohne Rüstung dieselben Ausmaße hat.

Heutzutage kann man mit einem CGI Studio im Rücken eigentlich *alles* Erdenkliche echt aussehen lassen.


----------



## Wynn (13. Februar 2020)

Mission Impossible ist nicht schlecht aber wie Fast & Furius hat es den "jumping the shark" Moment erreicht oder im deutschen ausgedrückt "den Zenit überschritten"

Find ich persönlich


----------



## LOX-TT (13. Februar 2020)

Neben dem kultigen ersten Film fand ich vor allem Phantom Protocol richtig cool


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Februar 2020)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ähm ... wir haben nicht mehr 2004 (das Jahr in dem die Agent Smith vs Neo Klopperei im Hinterhof qualitativ eher durchschnittlich als "realistisch" durchging), sondern 15 Jahre später.
> Wo auf den finanziellen Niveau von _MI _inzwischen eine ganz andere Qualität möglich ist.
> 
> Siehe zB die ganzen CGI Shots in _Infinity War/Endgame _oder selbst die in dem schon 10 Jahre alten _Avatar_ - mir  fällt da keine einzige Szene ein, die "künstlich" gewirkt hat (von den Settings "Riesenschlumpf-Indianer" bzw "Menschen und Aliens mit Superkräften" mal abgesehen. )
> ...


Das das du sagst trifft sicherlich auf Filme des Sci-Fi- bzw. Comic-Genres zu, aber bei reinen Actionfilmen die handlungstechnisch in der Jetzt-Zeit spielen ist das wieder was anderes. Da ist schon in der Regel das Ziel klassische Action mit klassischen Methoden zu präsentieren. Da gilt "je weniger CGI desto besser".

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Februar 2020)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Neben dem kultigen ersten Film fand ich vor allem Phantom Protocol richtig cool


Genau so sehe ich es auch. Vor allem weil mit PP erstmals endlich guter Humor in die Reihe fand.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Februar 2020)

Wynn schrieb:


> Mission Impossible ist nicht schlecht aber wie Fast & Furius hat es den "jumping the shark" Moment erreicht oder im deutschen ausgedrückt "den Zenit überschritten"
> 
> Find ich persönlich


Joah, muss auch sagen dass mich MI5 und MI6 nicht mehr SOOOO sehr abgeholt haben.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelG (13. Februar 2020)

Naja die IP ist langsam ausgelutscht. Es tut der Filmreihe sicher auch nicht gut wenn dann hintereinander 3 weitere Filme rauskommen.

Was anderes ist Top Gun - Maverick. Auf die Fortsetzung freue ich mich schon riesig.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Februar 2020)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Naja die IP ist langsam ausgelutscht. Es tut der Filmreihe sicher auch nicht gut wenn dann hintereinander 3 weitere Filme rauskommen.


Mich reizen die neuen Filme nicht so sehr einfach weil mir TC mittlerweile zu alt für die Action-Rolle ist. Er sollte sich mal etwas ruhigeren Genren widmen, erst jüngst hab ich "Eine Frage der Ehre" angeschaut, in so was würde ich ihn eher öfters gerne sehen.


Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelG (13. Februar 2020)

Er will nicht älter werden bzw. hat ein Problem damit. Aber er geht halt auf die 60 zu. Straff.


----------



## McDrake (13. Februar 2020)

Wynn schrieb:


> Mission Impossible ist nicht schlecht aber wie Fast & Furius hat es den "jumping the shark" Moment erreicht oder im deutschen ausgedrückt "den Zenit überschritten"
> 
> Find ich persönlich



Bei mir ists halt so, dass ich inzwischen extrem selten Kinofilme und Serien anschaue.
Pro Jahr 1-2 Kino.
Da macht 1 Actionfilm pro zwei Jahre bei mir halt evtl noch mehr Eindruck, als wenn man gefühlte 3 Marvel, 5 StarWars etc im Jahr reinzieht.


----------



## Worrel (13. Februar 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Das das du sagst trifft sicherlich auf Filme des Sci-Fi- bzw. Comic-Genres zu, aber bei reinen Actionfilmen die handlungstechnisch in der Jetzt-Zeit spielen ist das wieder was anderes. Da ist schon in der Regel das Ziel klassische Action mit klassischen Methoden zu präsentieren. Da gilt "je weniger CGI desto besser".


Warum?

Es geht doch darum, realistisch darzustellen, wie zB ein Auto sich überschlägt. Das kann in einem Avengers Film realistisch dargestellt werden, wo der Hulk es durch die Gegend wirft.
Es ändert aber nichts bezüglich der realistischen *Darstellungsmöglichkeiten*, wenn von der Handlung her kein Hulk da ist, sondern das Auto wegen irgendeiner "Rampe" oder einem Aufprall durch die Gegend purzelt.

Man kann heutzutage per CGI *alles *realistisch darstellen.
_"eine "Künstlichkeit" der Szene"_ durch CGI - ich wüsste nicht, wann ich die das letzte Mal in einem aktuellen Actionfilm gesehen habe.
Abgesehen von Billigst CGI wie in den Trashfilmen von The Asylum fällt mir da wirklich als nächstes erst das 15 Jahre alte Matrix Sequel ein.


----------



## golani79 (13. Februar 2020)

"Realistisch" .. man sieht auch an Filmen wie Avengers, die ein riesen Budget haben, was CGI ist und was nicht.



Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Februar 2020)

golani79 schrieb:


> "Realistisch" .. man sieht auch an Filmen wie Avengers, die ein riesen Budget haben, was CGI ist und was nicht.
> 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


Genau das meine ich. Selbst für Otto-Normal-Seher sind Effekte - so hochwertig diese auch sein mögen - immer noch leicht als Effekte zu entlarven. Aber jene Effekte die man als solche gar nicht wirklich erkennt, sind mMn immer noch die Besten.

Nichtsdestotrotz sind handgemachte Effete wie auch Stunts unbezahlbar wenn man wirklich eine möglichst realistisch anmutende Szene zeigen möchte.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gast1661893802 (13. Februar 2020)

Worrel schrieb:


> _"eine "Künstlichkeit" der Szene"_ durch CGI - ich wüsste nicht, wann ich die das letzte Mal in einem aktuellen Actionfilm gesehen habe.


Och, ich wüßte kaum in welchen Film ich nicht eine CGI Szene gesehen habe die diese Kriterien nicht erfüllt.
Meistens sind es unnatürliche Bewegungen von Charakteren (z.B. 2 Szenen in Wonder Woman und noch einige andere Streifen), oder das UmAgen  bzw. künstliches Einfügen von Schauspielern (Bei Ant Man fand ich es annehmbar, bei Aquaman & StarWars hätte ich fast gekotzt so tief war es im Uncanny Valley).
Aber auch Fahrzeuge die fast schwerkraftlos durch die Lüfte gleiten a la Fast & Furious etc.

Oft gelingt es eben nicht das Szenen mit CGI glaubwürdig dargestellt werden, wobei ich da den "mir ist klar das das nicht echt war" Faktor da voll herausnehme bei mir.
Allerdings muß ich gestehen, das ich auch ein Auge für solche Dinge habe, auch Bildfraktale etc. schlagen mir förmlich ins Gesicht wo es anderen nur bei mehrfacher Wiederholung und genauem Hinsehen auffällt.


----------



## Worrel (13. Februar 2020)

golani79 schrieb:


> "Realistisch" .. man sieht auch an Filmen wie Avengers, die ein riesen Budget haben, was CGI ist und was nicht.


Da würde mich jetzt mal ein konkretes Beispiel interessieren.


----------



## golani79 (13. Februar 2020)

Schon länger her, dass ich den gesehen habe - deshalb hab ich jetzt nur schnell in den Trailer reingeschaut.

Explosionen, bei denen Fahrzeuge Richtung Kamera fliegen.
Die Stadt / Gebäude, bei Kamerafahrten, in denen Iron Man durch die Häuserschluchten fliegt.
Zerstörungsszenen, in denen Gebäude einstürzen / Asphalt aufreißt etc ... 

Da gibt es so viele Sachen, die einem auffallen.

CGI in den Marvel Filmen ist sehr gut - keine Frage!
Größeres Budget sorgt dafür - aber um das alles super realistisch zu nennen, reicht's halt doch noch nicht.
Und das ist nicht nur bei den Marvel Filmen so, sondern durch die Bank.



Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Worrel (13. Februar 2020)

golani79 schrieb:


> Schon länger her, dass ich den gesehen habe - deshalb hab ich jetzt nur schnell in den Trailer reingeschaut.


Welchen Trailer?  Eine exakte Szene würde für die Diskussion jetzt hilfreich sein.


----------



## golani79 (14. Februar 2020)

So, hab jetzt mal ein paar rausgesucht.
Wie gesagt, CGI ist super gemacht in den Marvel Filmen, aber ab und zu stichts dann halt doch raus - vlt. sieht man die Sachen auch nur, wenn man weiß, wo man bzw. wie man hinschauen muss.
Und für eine komplette Täuschung, so, dass man denkt, es wäre alles 100% realistisch, reicht es halt doch noch nicht ganz - dafür brauchts wohl noch ne Weile.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

